# Ceramic Chinese Owl by Richard Wagner



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope this is ok to post. I bought this at our club auction years ago and now I’d like it to be in the hands of someone who can appreciate it. I believe they are pretty rare. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192633881346


----------

